# Positive thoughts needed please



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I just wanted to say how sorry I am about your friend. I'm sure it gave her great comfort that you were there helping her. 

It is truely sad how some people can pull away when someone they know get's sick. I think a lot of it has to do with not knowing what to say or do. What they don't understand is that just "being there" is the best thing they can do. It's great that you could "be there" for her.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh how sad. I am thinking about you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

so sorry to hear this sad news. It kills me when nice people have to die when there are so many healthy "bad guys" in the world. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Andrea I spoke with you on your way out the door to see her Sunday. When I saw your post my heart sank. I sent love to her through you and she passed away the next day. 

Please know that her family and you and Kevin are in our thoughts and prayers during this time. If you need me you got my number girl friend. Use it!! :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG Andrea! I'm so sorry :grouphug: I know how close you were to her! And how awesome that she had a friend in you and Kevin. I'm so glad her baby brought her so much love. I will pray for her family and for you guys as I know this has to be so hard for you as well rayer: Please do not hesitate to PM me if you need to talk! That's what friends are for! :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Andrea :smcry:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It really is amazing what it takes to find out who your true friends are :bysmilie: 



> Thank you very much to everyone who responded.
> 
> I really need to think positive. Thank goodness Donna is no longer in pain. I know these past few weeks were extremely rough for her.
> I said to her the other day, I will see you again soon and gave her a hug and it's something I don't usually say to her, but I said it in a way looking for confirmation to hear that yes, I will see her soon and she said almost knowingly , I know you will.
> ...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, and the loss to her family. Thank you for being such a good friend.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's so sad. I'm very sorry your friend has passed away. :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry about your friend. She was lucky to call you friend. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i'm so sorry!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. How sad. How old was she? Yes, I think a lot of people back away because they may feel inadequate and afraid to say or do the wrong thing to make the person feel worse. But they really should put themselves aside, like you did, and think of the other person who really, really needs them. You're a wonderful person for being such a good, loyal friend. She will always be grateful for you :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, this is so sad. I am so sorry for your loss of such a dear friend. :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My sympathies to you and your family as well as Donna's family at this hard time.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: So sorry to read this...Sorry for her family and for your loss as well. People behave very strangely in the face of illness and other tragic circumstances. I suppose it is a way to see what others are made of during trying times and who is really a deep true friend vs shallow superficial friend....Loss is so difficult...Hope you heal from this sadness soon.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: I'm so sorry :grouphug: I'm glad you were there with her :grouphug:


----------



## Maltipaws (Sep 29, 2005)

I am sorry for your friend, she will be in my prayers. It was sweet of you to go and groom their dog all the time, it was one less worry for them. I can say you went to her with your heart, and God Bless you for that. It is always nice when a breeder can become friends with their clients, I developed many friends this way through out the years.<sup></sup>


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry
Everyone who knew her will be in my thoughts.
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Andrea, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. It was so wonderful what you did for her!!! I am sure your little baby helped her so much!!!! The world needs more friends like YOU!!!! Again, I am so sorry to hear about her passing.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

I too am so sorry for your loss
I know your heart is heavy right now
Thinking of you ...rayer:
Kelly


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

:bysmilie: :grouphug: I am so sorry.

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your friend and I will keep her family in my prayers. I have a dear cousin (like a sister to me) who is being treated for inoperable cancer in her stomach. Her mom has had a hard time dealing with it so doesn't visit her often (which crushes my cousin). I attached a picture of Zoe in a dress that my cousin made for her. Again, I am sorry to hear about your friend, and I am sorry for your loss.

Hugs,

Ginny & Zoe & Bella

[attachment=36202am.jpg]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh my. i'm so sorry. i know you were close to her and i know she will be greatly missed. you and her family will definitely be in my thoughts.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry about your friend. She sounds like she was a very special gal and can tell this is very hard for you. Know you are in my prayers as well as her family. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about your friend. 
Prayers to you and her family.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

so sorry :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

May God keep her family during this time. My prayers are with you all. rayer: 

Love and Peace - Chris

*"Life is eternal, and love is immortal,
and death is only a horizon;
and a horizon is nothing save the limit of our sight."*
_~Rossiter Worthington Raymond_


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

How sad! I'll keep you and her family in my prayers. It is so hard to lose someone you are close to. rayer:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Andrea. :grouphug: This is heart wrenching news. You and your friend's family will be in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry about your friend. I will keep you and her family in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry, I know how sad it is to loose a friend. i will remember her family in my prayers


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you to everyone. Please god give me the strength tomorrow to keep it together in front of her family :grouphug: :smcry:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Sending prayers for your strength! rayer: Crying is good therapy though-you won't be the only one crying if it happens :grouphug: 

Love ya!

Gena


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss. Ovarian cancer is a terrible disease :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

You were a great friend to her in her greatest time of need Andrea - so I hope you find much comfort in that.

Sometimes people do not go away out of hate - just fear !! 

It's still sad though ..

Thank God she had you and she is resting peacefully now !!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry for the family and friends of this lady. I was watching the Diane Sawyer program tonight of the Professor from CM that is dying and I just could hardly watch. Then I read your sad post. I am overwhelmed with sorrow. Don't be afraid to cry in front of the family. They will understand.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I think you are wonderful and Donna's family are fortunate to have such a great friend in their lives. I'm sure Donna was grateful for your visits and enjoyed your company. :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Donna :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm very sorry for the loss of your friend . Sarah


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

So very sad. I am so sorry and know how you hurt. :grouphug: 

Marsha


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. :grouphug: 
I pray that you and her family get the strenght that you need to get through the next few days.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for the encouraging words. Today will be a hard day. I will try to keep it together for her family who is obviously more at a loss than I am. I just wasn't ready to let go and I am still in shock. We were the last people to see her. She never told us how bad it was. The thing about Donna that I will always remember about her, is that I never saw her lose her temper ONCE, NEVER saw her be rude..she always kept her smile and the other day when I saw her, my husband and I were still able to make her laugh once more. 

Rest in Peace Donna..you will never be forgotten. You will always have a place in my heart. What a lovely lady. I wish you all could have met her..she was just beautiful.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss, Andrea. I'll be sending positive thoughts your way today. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Im very sorry about your friend Andrea. I think that she was also lucky to have you at her time of need, I guess you both were lucky :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so very sorry. Cancer is just horrible. Hugs to you. :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Today was awful. I'm a wreck. I hope that I can keep it together tomorrow for the funeral. Today was the mass. This was so sudden. I can't believe that's it. I will never see her again. She was such an awesome lady and seeing her son, who is only 20 cry, well that just tore me to pieces.

Thank you for all the positive comments. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Still sending lots of positive thoughts and hugs your way :grouphug: I know ya'll are going through a tough time-dealing with any death, whether sudden or not-is never easy! Just know we are all here for you hon!!! :grouphug: 

Take care!!!

Gena

Kosmo sends kisses and tail wags your way!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you again everyone. I wasn't able to make the show today not only from being completely drained, but I wasn't able to get back from the funeral until last night. I would have had to drive late at night for about 3 hours. I am so tired and drained. I will miss Donna so much.

We are so lucky she chose us for friends. I just don't understand why something so horrible would happen to such a good person. 

I am going to try and wake up early in the morning and bathe Madi and make the show tomorrow..depending on how I feel, no guarantees. 
Right now, I am emotionally and physically drained. 

Thank you for being there for me and most of all listening to me. A special thank you to Becky who listened to me sob..and thank you to my friends who messaged me.. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I have a poem card from the funeral:
In loving Memory Donna

*Grieve not....
nor speak of me with tears.... but laugh and talk of me as though I were beside you. 
I loved you so....
'twas Heaven here with you.*

I thought it was perfectly written as if for her.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your friend. It must have made her feel good to have you come and visit. I don't know why people vanish when someone has cancer. Surely they must know you can't catch it. I know that when my husband had it most of our friends sort of disapeared, showed up for the funeral and then disapeared again. Maybe it is because they are afraid of what is happening and don't know how to deal with it. I hope that is what the reason was , rather then they just didn't care. I'm glad that she and her husband had a good friend in you.


----------

